# IMG tag no longer shown in quotes?



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2014)

Was this a recent thing? Just noticed it. When I quote someone, the tags are removed and the URLs are replaced with hotlinks. 

I honestly approve of it. Some people like to quote a post with a shit-ton of pictures and have a pointless reply, which gets really goddamn annoying. :lol:


----------



## thrsher (May 1, 2014)

i hate it for youtube links cause you used to be able to just post the url and it would embed


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 1, 2014)

Still works for me.


----------



## thrsher (May 1, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJcUqusMBAs



cuase i use chrome??


----------



## ferret (May 1, 2014)

Same as thrsher. I was trying to post a youtube the other day and couldn't get it to embed. Ended up finding a youtube video in some other thread and quoting it so I could see the tag for youtube.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (May 1, 2014)

thrsher said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJcUqusMBAs
> 
> 
> 
> cuase i use chrome??


I'm using Chrome too, and what I do is this:

copy and paste the URL as usual into your comment and delete everything before the / that comes before watch?. Then put


----------



## gunshow86de (May 1, 2014)

I use Chrome too, and I can still just paste the link. However, it only works when I post a quick reply. If I try to add the video in the "advanced" screen or edit after the initial post, I have to put the tags on manually.


----------



## thrsher (May 1, 2014)

i always post quick reply and it doesnt work for me


----------



## asher (May 1, 2014)

Yeah I've had to switch to


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2014)

I did have the same problem, but I noticed that "https" was posted instead of "http". I removed the S each time and it works fine.


----------



## ferret (May 2, 2014)

Ah, so the script that looks for youtube isn't watching for https. All Google sites default to HTTPS these days I think.

Should be an easy fix if Alex or his web guy has time to look into it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 2, 2014)

Yup, exactly. It would be nice if they could do that.

So, in the meantime, just remove the "S" or "https" entirely.


----------

